# Clybel



## Mudfish (Nov 6, 2015)

For those of you that have participated in recent hunts, whats happening on the WMA? Bucks running does, acorns plentiful or nothing. Going to the archery hunt next week and have one day to scout it out. Any help would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 6, 2015)

It's not hard to find white oaks dropping.  I believe bucks are starting to run does and it's picking up.  Should be a good time to hunt it.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 24, 2015)

The Nov. hunt was slow.  On Friday afternoon, only 15 deer were checked-out.   With that said, only 86 hunters out of the 200-quota had checked-in likely due to Wednesday's heavy rains.  I managed to take a small buck.

pic 1


----------

